# Primary school for residents in Auckland City Center



## Ling_S

Hi all,

Could anyone share with me which are the primary school available if we stays in the Auckland City Center, i.e. around queen street, wakesfiled street, etc? Have been trying to look out for the school zones information if reside in the Auckland City center but not successfull.

Only knew could enrol to Parnell primary school if stay off beach road, which is consider as Parnell school zone.

All help are greatly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## topcat83

Ling_S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone share with me which are the primary school available if we stays in the Auckland City Center, i.e. around queen street, wakesfiled street, etc? Have been trying to look out for the school zones information if reside in the Auckland City center but not successfull.
> 
> Only knew could enrol to Parnell primary school if stay off beach road, which is consider as Parnell school zone.
> 
> All help are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


Try this: Ministry of Education - School Directory

You'll probably find other useful information on the same website


----------

